# Picture of 2010 Look 585 Ultra



## GONE4ARIDE

Could someone please post a picture of the 2010 585 Ultra?


----------



## bedazzle410

Also why they are at it please post Look 595 origin and Ultra with the premium black paint job.


----------



## Kees

Don't see a 585 ultra but this is the 595 ultra


----------



## Guest

Maybe those schemes will grow on me but I'm not in love with them at first glance.


----------



## maximum7

Here's a link to all the 2010 Look bikes. 
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/...egory=0&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=LOOK+10

I don't see a 585 Ultra. Is that telling us something?


----------



## skepticman

They are missing at least the black/white 585 Origin. I haven't seen a photo of it anywhere online. My LBS was able to get an image from Look.


----------



## wiz525

I love Look frames, but these just aren't that appealing. Maybe the sexiness is in person?


----------



## maximum7

> They are missing at least the black/white 585 Origin


If you select the 585 Origin, then scroll down, pick a size, then pick a color. Or here it is...
These 2010's are growing on me. I think this is a beaut. I wish I could fit on an Origin.


----------

